# Cálculo da temperatura média



## Paulo H (27 Ago 2008 às 17:43)

Como não encontrei nenhum outro tópico mais apropriado para a minha questão, cá vai..


Como é que as entidades oficiais de cá e pelo mundo fora, ou até por satélite, calculam as temperaturas médias diárias de um lugar?

Aparentemente parece tudo fácil, soma-se a máxima à mínima e divide-se por 2! Ora nada mais errado.. Mas atenção, até se consegue uma boa aproximação!

Basta pensarmos num dia com nevoeiro persistente e nesse caso a temperatura média (0.5x(Tmax+Tmin)) não andará muito longe de uma média acumulada (1/24)x(T1h+T2h+T3h+...+T24h)! Mas num dia em que a amplitude térmica seja elevada já o erro é muito maior!

Normalmente o gráfico diário tem a forma de uma parábola (sino), o correcto seria fazer a média de todos os valores colhidos com intervalos regulares e que incluam a Tmáx e a Tmín, ou então calcular a área do gráfico e dividi-la por 24h..

Digo isto, porque em muitos locais do globo, apenas devem registar-se a máxima e a mínima diárias e daí saem normais climatológicas ao fim de 30 anos. Façam a experiencia e irão constatar que por vezes se conseguem desvios de +/-1.0ºC da média correcta! O que é significativo, quando hoje em dia se falam em anomalias de décimas de grau em termos de alterações climáticas..

hotspot: criei novo tópico


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2008 às 18:14)

*Re: Temperatura média e Precipitação média 2007*

Um tema interessante.

Pelo que tenho visto, o IM costumava apresentar a média simples (mín+máx/2), mas agora com a normal de 1971-2000 apenas apresenta os valores médios da temperatura máxima e mínima. 

Já comparei valores mensais de média acumulada com os de média simples e encontrei diferenças significativas principalmente nos meses de Inverno, sendo aqui a media acumulada inferior à media simples. Nos meses mais quentes as diferenças são bem menores.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2008 às 18:53)

*Re: Temperatura média e Precipitação média 2007*

Tenho de concordar... depois de fazer alguns cálculos chego à conclusão de que realmente a média diária não pode ser calculada assim ((min+máx)/2).

Eu aproveito para inserir aqui um tema acerca de amplitudes térmicas, pois é o único valor exacto que podemos obter através das temperaturas mínimas e máximas...

Por exemplo, que tipo de conclusão se pode tirar quando a amplitude térmica sobe repentinamente? E quando desce? E quando se mantém?


Abraço


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2008 às 19:22)

*Re: Temperatura média e Precipitação média 2007*



*Dave* disse:


> Por exemplo, que tipo de conclusão se pode tirar quando a amplitude térmica sobe repentinamente? E quando desce? E quando se mantém?



Não sei se entendo bem a sua pergunta. 

De qualquer forma, a amplitude térmica é determinada pelas condições meteorológicas. Normalmente, valores elevados de amplitude térmica correspondem a situações anticiclónicas e os dias de precipitação a valores mais baixos de amplitude. No entanto, podemos ter uma amplitude térmica muito baixa mesmo sob a influência anticiclónica como é o caso dos dias de nevoeiro no Inverno.

Subidas ou descidas repentinas podem corresponder a rápidas alterações das condições meteorológicas.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2008 às 20:33)

*Re: Temperatura média e Precipitação média 2007*

Também já me tinha feito esta pergunta das médias.

Se quiserem fazer calculos vão ver o histórico da minha estação http://www.meteomoita.com/historico.php e façam contas.

A média é calculada usando 1440 registos diários, brutidade , ou seja, os registos minuto a minuto.  Nunca fiz a comparação com o (max+min)/2 mas fica aqui a titulo de exemplo o dia de ontem:

21,4 (1440 registos)
22,6 (max+min)/2

Diferença abismal.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 00:08)

*Re: Temperatura média e Precipitação média 2007*



Dan disse:


> Não sei se entendo bem a sua pergunta.
> 
> De qualquer forma, a amplitude térmica é determinada pelas condições meteorológicas. Normalmente, valores elevados de amplitude térmica correspondem a situações anticiclónicas e os dias de precipitação a valores mais baixos de amplitude. No entanto, podemos ter uma amplitude térmica muito baixa mesmo sob a influência anticiclónica como é o caso dos dias de nevoeiro no Inverno.
> 
> Subidas ou descidas repentinas podem corresponder a rápidas alterações das condições meteorológicas.



Caro _Dan_, eu também não sei se entendeu bem a pergunta , mas acabou de responder aquilo que eu queria saber.

Por isso obrigado pela ajuda


Abraço


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 00:45)

*Re: Temperatura média e Precipitação média 2007*



*Dave* disse:


> Caro _Dan_, eu também não sei se entendeu bem a pergunta , mas acabou de responder aquilo que eu queria saber.
> 
> Por isso obrigado pela ajuda
> 
> ...


----------



## HotSpot (28 Ago 2008 às 19:18)

Fiz umas contas a dois meses, Janeiro e Julho de 2008 e aqui estão os resultados:






Os valores são muito diferentes. A temperatura (max+min)/2 é geralmente superior.


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2008 às 21:48)

Muito bom tópico!


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2008 às 22:19)

Olá 

A meu ver a solução para quem tem aparelhos (como eu) que gravam apenas as máximas e as mínimas é não fazer o calculo da média ou quando se precisa saber mesmo, não se podem esquecer de assinalar como chegaram até essa média e que esse valor se trata de um valor aproximado, provavelmente terá uma margem de erro de mais ou menos 1ºC (seja por excesso, seja por defeito), na média mensal...

Ou então, para poderem comparar com as normais, utilizem apenas a média das mínimas e a média das máximas. Seja lá como for que calcularam essas médias nas normais, com esses valores poderão fazer comparações com um nível de segurança mais elevado.


Para os que têm estações mais avançadas, as quais fornecem logo as médias, não se esqueçam de mencionar também que são médias aproximadas, pois o ideal era receber a temperatura do exterior e a estação guardá-la para média de 1s em 1s.




STAY


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2008 às 10:05)

*Dave* disse:


> Para os que têm estações mais avançadas, as quais fornecem logo as médias, não se esqueçam de mencionar também que são médias aproximadas, pois o ideal era receber a temperatura do exterior e a estação guardá-la para média de 1s em 1s.
> STAY



Segundo a segundo tb é exagerado, penso eu.

O IM recebe das estações informação de 10 em 10 minutos e é sobre esses valores que deve fazer a média.

A titulo de exemplo ficam aqui uns valores mais esclarecedores, recolhidos pela minha estação.

30-8__max *29,5*__min *16,1*__med *21,7*
31-8__max *29,4*__min *16,0*__med *22,1*

Tanto a máxima e minima de dia 30 foram 0,1ºC mais altas do que dia 31. Mas a média foi 0,4ºC mais baixa....


----------



## Paulo H (1 Set 2008 às 12:04)

HotSpot disse:


> Segundo a segundo tb é exagerado, penso eu.
> 
> O IM recebe das estações informação de 10 em 10 minutos e é sobre esses valores que deve fazer a média.



Penso que obter valores de 10min em 10min é bastante aceitável para uma estação automática.

O que eu duvido é dos métodos de registo e cálculo de médias aplicados noutros tempos, é lógico que o erro de medição seria diferente também. Duvido muito que se apure o erro de medição, e a incerteza inerente ao equipamento de medição, duvido muito que as frequências de medição sejam respeitadas nas estações que não são automáticas, e pelo mundo fora.. ter mínima e máxima diárias já é muito bom!

Mas penso que hoje em dia, tudo é mais fácil/fiável com as novas tecnologias, com novos equipamentos de medição, mais recursos humanos especializados e com tratamento estatístico dos dados.

Estive a pensar em qual seria a solução ideal no presente para obtermos registos fiáveis pelo que teria em conta os seguintes passos:

- Aquisição de equipamento de medição (sensores de temperatura, pressão, humidade relativa, vento,..)
- Aquisição de um Data Logger para aquisição, registo e um automato com modem ou RTU para envio dos dados a um servidor local ou não.


1. Para o equipamento de medição, iria calcular o erro absoluto de medição:

a) Cálculo do erro de leitura

Num termómetro vulgar de mercúrio com escala milimétrica, diria que o erro é de +/-0.5mm, ou seja, +/-0.5ºC. Traduz o erro de leitura, neste caso o erro seria visual se 1mm de variação equivalesse a 1 grau. Para equipamentos analógicos com escala, o mesmo tratamento seria necessário. Para equipamentos digitais, iria verificar qual o nº de algarismos significativos, assim se tiver 1 algarismo, o erro seria +/-(0.1/2), caso tivesse 2 algarismos significativos, o erro seria +/-(0.01/2).

b) Cálculo da incerteza

Para cada processo de medição, existe um erro inerente a este processo a 
que chamamos incerteza. A incerteza traduz um pouco a física e as capacidades do próprio equipamento para efectuar a medição. O processo de medição é baseado em leis físicas, descritas por variáveis diferenciaveis e cujo erro pode ser deduzido numa equação.

c) O desvio absoluto seria uma soma do erro de medição e da incerteza do equipamento.

NOTA: Não me peçam pra desenvolver fórmulas para calcular incertezas, já o fiz na universidade e garanto-vos que é muito trabalhoso.. Uma seca!

2. Definição dos parâmetros de registo

a) Frequência de amostragem

Penso que de 10 em 10min é bastante aceitável
O que é que acontece durante esses 10min? Durante esses 10 min, o equipamento através de um algoritmo faz obter um valor que é uma "espécie" de média de todos os instantes em que obtem a leitura, digamos que se não fosse assim, veriamos a leitura variar constantemente ao levar o sensor de um local fresco para um quente! Pode acontecer que 10 min sejam muito curtos e a leitura não seja estável, nesse caso teriamos de definir mais tempo.

b) Outra alternativa: média ponderada

Para mim outra alternativa seria o data logger registar dados sempre que a leitura variasse e assim não precisavamos de definir frequências de amostragem, pois ao fim do dia teriamos uma listagem com a hh:mm:ss e leitura do equipamento, sendo que, um programa calcularia a média ponderada dos valores obtidos pelo tempo em que mantiveram!
Esta seria a meu ver, a solução ideal!

*Conclusão: *

Isto tudo para vos dizer que, existem erros de cálculo, erros de 
leitura e incerteza do processo de medição! Depois existem também incongruências ao fazer-se integrar tudo isto numa escala regional, nacional, mundial apesar de saber-se que são equipamentos diferentes, amostragens diferentes e quem sabe se métodos estatísticos diferentes. Por essa razão, quando nos gráficos me aparecem anomalias com mais de 2 algarismos significativos duvido muito da sua validade, para mim as medições fazem sentido no máximo até +/-0.01ºC, mais do que isso é pura ilusão!

Nota: De facto, por aqui no Inverno quando está aquele nevoeiro frio persistente o dia inteiro (acontece 1,2 vezes ao ano), que em Trás-os-Montes é bastante comum, a temperatura varia 2 ou 3ºC e nesse caso (Tmáx+Tmín)/2 não difere muito, mas se o nevoeiro levantasse por 3horas e a temperatura elevasse 5 ou 6ºC, nesse caso a diferença seria brutal!

Em todo o caso, e porque de momento não tenho outra alternativa, indicarei no tópico "Resumo do Mês de.. " a média das mínimas e das máximas, e apenas para aferir qualquer coisa indicarei a média das médias diárias fazendo atenção à incorrecção que todos nós constatamos e concordamos.


Abraço a todos


----------



## Xulocardi (19 Mai 2010 às 18:37)

Ola
Trago uma questao relacionada, mas nao exatamente media diaria
na verdade preciso estabelecer algo como 2 medias diarias por mes, uma diurna e uma noturna, nesse caso onde eu limito noite e dia? pela temperatura, pelo momento de inversao? sempre os mesmos? ou mudo mes a mes de acordo com a estacao? Apesar de nao termos grandes diferencas de fotoperiodo no Brasil, na epoca do inverno (julho) temos variacoes de temperatura de ate 25 graus, qual seria a maneira correta de determinar essa variacao e resumi-la em 2 medias mensais?

obrigada pela ajuda


----------



## Paulo H (19 Mai 2010 às 20:04)

Xulocardi disse:


> Ola
> Trago uma questao relacionada, mas nao exatamente media diaria
> na verdade preciso estabelecer algo como 2 medias diarias por mes, uma diurna e uma noturna, nesse caso onde eu limito noite e dia? pela temperatura, pelo momento de inversao? sempre os mesmos? ou mudo mes a mes de acordo com a estacao? Apesar de nao termos grandes diferencas de fotoperiodo no Brasil, na epoca do inverno (julho) temos variacoes de temperatura de ate 25 graus, qual seria a maneira correta de determinar essa variacao e resumi-la em 2 medias mensais?
> 
> obrigada pela ajuda



Aparentemente parece ser fácil, a média diária mensal diurna seria obtida calculando a soma dos registos de temperatura (em iguais períodos, ex: hora a hora) do nascer ao por-do-sol durante o mês, e depois dividir a soma obtida pelo número total de registos de temperatura nesse período. Da mesma forma seria calculada a média diária mensal nocturna, medida por períodos iguais de tempo (ex: hora a hora) mas do por-do-sol ao nascer do sol, durante o mês. Quantos mais registos em intervalos regulares, tanto maior a aproximação com a média real. Com tantos registos, obterias também facilmente a média das temp mínimas e a média das temp máximas, que não têm de coincidir necessariamente com as mínimas à noite e as máximas no dia!


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Mai 2010 às 00:23)

Fica então a dúvida e persiste a pergunta:

Qual o algoritmo a utilizar quando queremos efectuar o cálculo da temperatura média diária e até mensal nos casos em que as estações não o determinam, que é o caso da minha?

Se a operação de cálculo efectuada até ao momento não é a correcta, supostamente haverá então cálculos de média diferentes para situações diferentes, ou teríamos de renomear a operação para este caso concreto?! 
Não deixa de ser um pouco estranho porque fiz esta operação bastantes vezes há anos atrás em Geografia...


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2010 às 10:05)

O assunto é de facto bastante pertinente, penso que num chat aqui há uns tempos se falou disso, pois as EMA's modernas como algumas das estações mesmo amadoras permitam imensos registos possibilitando uma média "perfeita", afinal quando mais registos, "melhor" é essa média, penso que contudo se deveria guardar (em termos históricos) médias calculadas de outras formas, para efeitos comparativos.

Ou seja, acho que é um erro comparar uma média imaginemos de 1440 minutos (os minutos de um dia) a outra média que foi calculada com (Tm+TM)/2, seria comparar alhos com bugalhos, gerando eventualmente erros razoáveis numa análise/estudo qualquer em que se tentem comparar coisas entre diferentes locais com médias calculadas de forma diferente.

Por exemplo, o IM em termos de climatologia que média usará ? Tenho ideia de ter lido em qualquer lado um documento da OMM que recomendava 24 leituras horárias (T0+T2...+T23)/24, mas não tenho a certeza sobre isso.

E quando comparamos normais diferentes para um mesmo local, será que as médias foram calculadas da mesma forma ? Nunca encontrei uma resposta sobre essa matéria.


----------



## Kraliv (26 Out 2010 às 18:39)

Este tópico já tem um tempo, mas achei interessante este artigo em *pdf que fala sobre:

"Cálculos da temperatura média diária do ar: repercussões nas temperaturas mensais e anuais "

Podem descarregar aqui: http://www.cbmet2010.com/anais/artigos/496_52734.pdf


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Out 2010 às 01:26)

O artigo praticamente ao início aborda o método já referido aqui no tópico, através de períodos equidistantes de tempo com registos de hora a hora até perfazer as 24 horas do dia e daí determinar o valor médio, acredito que a menos que as estações estejam preparadas para efectuar esse cálculo ao longo do dia, seja um método impraticável...
Fazendo referência ao meu último post, é de facto estranho ou nem tanto, talvez, antes acho que é uma daquelas matérias que naturalmente devíamos minimamente ter aprofundado nas aulas mas que possivelmente trata-se de algo com uma acessibilidade tão restrita ao nível técnico e até científico que até permite que quem adquire certas bases sobre a matéria fique limitado ao básico do básico e além do mais o mesmo parece revelar pormenores pouco correctos!


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2011 às 23:56)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



HotSpot disse:


> Já agora ficam os dados completos:
> 
> 2008 - 16,32ºC (1)
> 2009 - 17,18ºC (2)
> ...




Calculando a média, através da média das temperaturas máximas com a média das temperaturas mínimas (como o gráfico em baixo), que dados obterias para 2008, 2009 e 2010?
Serão muito diferentes?


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2011 às 08:06)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



AnDré disse:


> Calculando a média, através da média das temperaturas máximas com a média das temperaturas mínimas (como o gráfico em baixo), que dados obterias para 2008, 2009 e 2010?
> Serão muito diferentes?



No seguinte link, tens um gráfico parecido com esse com todos os dados que tenho recolhidos.

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/recordes-temperatura

Na Moita a temperatura média é superior no verão e inferior no inverno. A média das máximas é sempre superior e a média das mínimas sempre inferior. Embora não tenha uma normal climatológica para cá penso que a temperatura média seja 0,5-1,0ºC inferior a Lisboa.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2011 às 14:46)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



HotSpot disse:


> No seguinte link, tens um gráfico parecido com esse com todos os dados que tenho recolhidos.
> 
> http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/recordes-temperatura
> 
> Na Moita a temperatura média é superior no verão e inferior no inverno. A média das máximas é sempre superior e a média das mínimas sempre inferior. Embora não tenha uma normal climatológica para cá penso que a temperatura média seja 0,5-1,0ºC inferior a Lisboa.



Não me fiz entender bem.
O que eu queria perguntar era se a média da temperatura média anual, ao invés de ser a média da temperatura aos minutos, fosse a média da Tmáxima e da Tminima, se os resultados seriam muito diferentes daqueles que disseste sobre 2008, 2009 e 2010.

Ou seja, e pegando no gráfico e dados da tua página:











Sendo Tméd2 = (TM+Tm)/2. Que é o método que o IM usa para calcular as médias mensais, ou seja a média directa. (Por isso é que tinha posto aquele gráfico de Lisboa).

Neste caso, uma diferença na forma de cálculo da temperatura média dá uma diferença de 0,55ºC, o que ainda é bastante significativo.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2011 às 16:12)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*

OK, não tinha percebido.

Realmente, que grande diferença.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jan 2011 às 16:41)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



AnDré disse:


> Não me fiz entender bem.
> O que eu queria perguntar era se a média da temperatura média anual, ao invés de ser a média da temperatura aos minutos, fosse a média da Tmáxima e da Tminima, se os resultados seriam muito diferentes daqueles que disseste sobre 2008, 2009 e 2010.
> 
> ...
> ...



Tenho andado a trabalhar os dados registados pela minha estação desde 2009, e também já tinha verificado esse aspecto.

De facto, nos dados registados pela estação de 5 em 5 minutos (no datalogger), temos, para a temperatura e para cada período de 5 minutos:
- a temperatura instantânea
- a temperatura máxima
- a temperatura minima

Sendo que a temperatura instantânea apresentada é a média dos valores medidos durante esse 5 minutos. Ex:
---------------------Temp	Hi	Low
Date----------Time       Out       Temp      Temp
01-12-2010          0:00       7,7	7,8	7,7
01-12-2010	0:05	7,7	7,8	7,7
01-12-2010	0:10	7,6	7,7	7,6
01-12-2010	0:15	7,5	7,6	7,5
01-12-2010	0:20	7,3	7,5	7,3
01-12-2010	0:25	7,4	7,4	7,3
01-12-2010	0:30	7,6	7,6	7,4
01-12-2010	0:35	7,8	7,8	7,6


Dessa forma, fazendo a média diária a partir dos valores da temperatura instantânea atrás referida e dai tirar a respectiva média mensal, vai sempre originar uma pequena diferença para a média retirada a partir da relação entre as máximas e as minimas. Os relatórios mensais gerados pelo Weatherlink utilizam a média gerada a partir dos valores instantâneos.


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2011 às 17:23)

Movi algumas mensagens do tópico do clima de Portugal para aqui pois o assunto é importante.

Hotspot, seria possível fazeres um comparativo de 3 médias diferentes ?

a) cálculo antigo de (Tm+TM)/2
b) cálculo corrente de (T0+T1+...+T23)/24
c) cálculo com os registos todos que tens

Provavelmente nesta altura é complicado para ti conseguires calcular o b), mas se fosse possível, sempre tive curiosidade de conheçer as diferenças com casos concretos.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

Meses de Junho e Novembro de 2010:






Conclusões:

- A média simples é geralmente superior à média de todos os minutos.
- Média dos 1440 minutos diários e dos valores médios a cada hora são muito semelhantes.
- Nos meses de verão a diferença acentua-se


----------



## stormy (29 Jan 2011 às 01:51)

Hotspot, tal discrepancia deve-se ao acentuado regime de inversão térmica que é caracteristico da Moita...e que faz com que as noites sejam frescas e se "passe muito tempo" proximo aos valores minimos ( já de si mais baixos devido á inversão), sendo que os valores durante o dia, apesar de elevados, não chegam para equilibrar a media.

Noutros locais do pais a situação será inversa...no litoral ou em zonas que não sofram grandes inversões, até se podem observar maximas baixas, mas a temperatura tambem desce pouco...havendo depois locais como a Amareleja que teem dias muito quentes, e que como não está numa area propicia a grandes inversões, acaba por ter noites tambem amenas...


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2011 às 10:10)

HotSpot disse:


> Conclusões:
> 
> - A média simples é geralmente superior à média de todos os minutos.
> - Média dos 1440 minutos diários e dos valores médios a cada hora são muito semelhantes.
> - Nos meses de verão a diferença acentua-se



Obrigado 
Interessante saber que pelo menos no teu caso a média dos 24 registos se aproximam da média ao minuto. A ver se membros de outras regiões também podem fazer este exercício.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2011 às 11:59)

HotSpot disse:


> Meses de Junho e Novembro de 2010:



Vou tentar fazer uma análise semelhante e fiquei só com uma pequena dúvida: Para Thora(24), pelo que percebi, fizeste a média dos últimos 10 minutos de cada hora, certo? Alguma razão em especial para essa escolha? Porque não utilizar o registo de 1 minuto à hora certa?


----------



## HotSpot (1 Fev 2011 às 12:38)

ecobcg disse:


> Vou tentar fazer uma análise semelhante e fiquei só com uma pequena dúvida: Para Thora(24), pelo que percebi, fizeste a média dos últimos 10 minutos de cada hora, certo? Alguma razão em especial para essa escolha? Porque não utilizar o registo de 1 minuto à hora certa?



Tenho os dados arquivados dessa forma. Parto também do principio que oficialmente a coisa seja feita assim.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2011 às 13:26)

HotSpot disse:


> Tenho os dados arquivados dessa forma. Parto também do principio que oficialmente a coisa seja feita assim.



Ok. Eu os meus dados, tenho-os arquivados na forma que o Weatherlink os regista, ou seja, de 5 em 5 minutos (em que o valor dado é referente à média dos valores lidos durante esses 5 minutos). Por exemplo, o valor da temperatura que está registado à 01h00, refere-se à media da temperatura lida entre as 00h56 e as 01h00, julgo eu. Para o cálculo da Thora(24), se calhar posso utilizar apenas esse valor para cada hora? O que achas?


----------



## HotSpot (1 Fev 2011 às 13:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Ok. Eu os meus dados, tenho-os arquivados na forma que o Weatherlink os regista, ou seja, de 5 em 5 minutos (em que o valor dado é referente à média dos valores lidos durante esses 5 minutos). Por exemplo, o valor da temperatura que está registado à 01h00, refere-se à media da temperatura lida entre as 00h56 e as 01h00, julgo eu. Para o cálculo da Thora(24), se calhar posso utilizar apenas esse valor para cada hora? O que achas?



Recomendo 2 coisas:

1) Muda o arquivo para 10 minutos. É o standart recomendado pelo WMO e é o usado pelo IM, AEMET e muitos outros organismos semelhantes. Se mudares, faz primeiro uma recolha no Weatherlink porque esta mudança limpa todos os dados do data logger. Outra vantagem é a recolha de dados em caso de falha passar de 8 dias para aprox. 16 dias.

2) No Weathelink vai a setup > Set temperature & hum calibration. Se tiveres o opção Average Over Archive Period > enabled, significa que o valor "temp" no logger equivale à média do período de 5 minutos. Se essa opção não estiver seleccionada, o valor "temp" é da temperatura instantânea no fim do período de 5 minutos. Se não estiver activa, trata disso.

Fica a recomendação para todos os utilizadores do WeatherLink.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Fev 2011 às 17:00)

Fiz um exercício idêntico ao que o Hotspot realizou, e que se resume nas seguintes tabelas:





Apenas uma nota: para o cálculo da Tminuto, o Hotspot utilizou os dados dos 1440 minutos do dia, ao passo que eu, uma vez que apenas tenho os dados registados de 5 em 5 minutos (e que correspondiam, nos meses da análise, à temperatura instantânea daquele minuto), utilizei os dados referentes a 288 minutos. Para o caso da média utilizando os valores horários, esses valores referem-se ao valor instantâneo a cada hora. Nesse aspecto, esta análise não será 100% comparável à do Hotspot, mas julgo que dá para fazer uma boa aproximação.

*Conclusões para os meus dados:*
- Para o mês de Junho, verifica-se que T(max+min)/2 = Tmin (288);
- Para o mês de Novembro, verificou-se uma diferença de 0,25ºC entre as duas médias;
- Tmin(288) e Thora(24) são sempre semelhantes.
- Ao contrário do que o Hotspot verificou na situação dele, aqui a diferença acentuou-se no Inverno.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (19 Abr 2011 às 02:44)

Basta fazer duas medidas  por dia.

Utilizando o mesmo método.

E o resultado climatológico é o mesmo.

Uma das poucas coisas que Hansen, Eu, Jones e Spencer...concordamos

Abraços


----------

